# Thestranger66's Custom Built Nano Project



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals, 
I have been a member of this forum since about last May when I took my first real swing at a planted tank. However, due to poor planning and a lack of experience the tank fell apart and I was forced to tear it down about two weeks ago. 













I have been watching over a lot of threads, particularly those with ADA tanks, whcih I have dreamed of since I first got into the hobby a few years ago. Now since I did not want to risk shipping a fragile tank 3000 miles across the continent, and my LFS who supplies ADA materials charges 165$ for a Mini-M, I decided to build one. My house is currently undergoing renovation and as a result I was able to get the glass for 0.00$ beause we have done so much business with the glass company. After they gave me the panes of glass I headed down to Home Depot for some aquarium safe silicon and began the project with some other self proclaimed "fishheads" in the family who had a little more experience than me in this field of aquariums. So several days of careful siliconing and setting later I have my finished product. (Although I still have to do a comprehensive water test.)

Pics of the Tank:


















A pic showing off the nice beveled edges:










Not much to see yet, but I think this tank has great potential. I can't decide on whther or not to do an iwagumi with this tank. I am going to see what the price of another set of panes for antoher tank would be and make a desicion from there though. 

As always, any imput is greatly appreciated.

-Thestranger66


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Incredible DIY! I can't wait to see this tank evolve!


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Tank looks great, VERY well put together, nice clean edges! And that piece of DW is gorgeous!

I agree it looks like it has great potential, I can't wait to see it evolve!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Excellent job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

You did a very good job! And while it's hard to tell, the quality of the glass they gave you seems comparable to ADA's tanks' glass. Nice work.

That driftwood is spectacular! If you're not going to build another tank, DO NOT do an Iwagumi. That driftwood _needs_ to be in _that_ tank. To not use it would be a mistake worse than your self-proclaimed poorly-planned first tank. Seriously, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

And if you don't use that wood pass it on to UG there and make him go get another tank for it 

Can't wait to see this one evolve....

Craig


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone! Yea I do love that driftwood too, but I have always really wanted a nice iwagumi setup.

Here's a question for UG: What kind of rock is that in your mini-s Riven? And how much did it cost. I am looking for that specific type of rock and Steve Lo says it is ryough while I think it is seiryu. Also, how much do you think I would need for a tank this size.

-Thestranger66


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

thestranger66 said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone! Yea I do love that driftwood too, but I have always really wanted a nice iwagumi setup.
> 
> Here's a question for UG: What kind of rock is that in your mini-s Riven? And how much did it cost. I am looking for that specific type of rock and Steve Lo says it is ryough while I think it is seiryu. Also, how much do you think I would need for a tank this size.
> 
> -Thestranger66


 
I believe UG has both in that scape. 

Craig


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Craig,* sorry I didn't speicify I was refering to he larger rock with the white veins running throughout them. 

Update:
I just completed the initial filling of the tank and so far it seems very stable and there are no leaks. (I know the tank is not level, I will level the stand once the water test is done.)

Newly Filled Tank: 









Also, how long should I test before I actually fill the tank up?

Thanks,

-Thestranger66


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

The rocks with the white veining are Seiryu Stones.

Here is a link to ADG. They sell Seiryu stones for $4 a lb.

I think testing for a week should suffice.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Regarding the stone in Riven, I'd trust Stephen. He's the one that received and marked the stones. This one was individually marked by him by price and as "Extra nice". Meaning, he probably remembers the stone.

It's very difficult to tell the difference between Ryouh and Seiryu. It think you'd have to be a geologist to know the difference. (A slight exaggeration, but not really.) I've found that the presence of white veins does not differentiate between the two. Meaning, one must study the texture of the rock as opposed to the color and markings to see the difference.


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

You guys did a really nice job on the tank, especially for a first time effort. 

It's a nice piece of driftwood that'd lend itself nicely to a fern/anubias/moss type scape. That could be a nice option especially if you said you had the last tank go down in flames due to lack of experience. Iwagumi are more difficult but if your heart is set on it, why not? Don't let the wood (or it's lovers here) talk you out of what you really want to do.

I'd suggest squeezing a few more panes of glass out of that company for all the business you gave them. Iwagumi _and_ driftwood scape!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey there stranger,

Hows it going. I forgot to contact you back last time we talk. That tank is looking awesome and your silicon jobs can't be better either. Is that Driftwood from House of Fins. Looks pretty similar to some of there would. 

I remember you asking about wanting some of my ADA driftwood. If you would like some pm me. Anyways I think that this is going to be a great Aquascape down the line. 

let me know.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

How many pounds of rock would be a good estimate for how much ryough I need in this tank? Thanks in advance,

Thestranger66


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

I would say 10lbs would be enough. Just contact george at AFA about what kind of tank scape you are looking to make and he should beable to help you out.

Also if I go this week to Greenwich Aquaria I will make sure to buy you some driftwood to go with your scape!


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

O wow thanks theif. Hey do you happen to have any rock leftover from your last rescape?


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

So yesterday after about a week of water testing and another week of just being to lazy to do anything I finally set up the tank for the first time. Here are some pics:




























And here it is filled up:



















Tell me what you think. I am not sure yet about the sand because I cant figure how I could blend the edge of the sand with the rest of the substrate without having an entire foreground of moss. Are there any ground dwelling mosses that grow low and would grow well together with either mini micro sword or glosso?

Thanks,
Thestranger66


----------



## jakeroberts (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks great if that was my tank I would move the rocks down to where the sand meets the gravel and then put moss on the rocks.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

That is what I was planning to do actually but I just dont know what will grow into the moss to create a good forground because I dont want to have a complete moss foreground.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

wow. this tank is going to look nice.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Ditto^ I really like that driftwood. This tank is gonna be a winner


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

Awesome DIY'er. I'm impressed with the layout, and I can't wait to see some green in that box-o-water. What plants are you planning to use? Also, what is the overall volume of the aquarium?


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

*ddtran* and *Clwatkins*, 
Thanks alot!

*CAM6467*,
Thank you for the compliment.I'm not sure exactly what plants I am going to use for the layout yet. I am especially concerned with how the foreground will turn out. I am looking for a moss that will cover up the line between the sand and substrate and grow nicely into a patch of glossostigma(fissidens fontanalis maybe?). Any suggestions?

Hey, another question for everyone out there reading: How do I get rid of the tannins that the driftwood is releasing? Is purigen the only way?

-Thestranger66


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I really love fissidens fontanus. I put xmas moss in my tank, but it was mostly due to the fact that I couldn't afford fissidens at the time. I haven't worked with it, but I've read that it is especially adept at growing "low and tight". I think that it'll meet your needs just perfectly.

As for your tannin issue.... I can't really say what you should do at this point. I've never had luck getting tannin issues resolved _after_ getting my tank up and running. The only way that I've ever had luck getting rid of _all_ of the tannin was to boil the wood prior to its insertion in my tank. You could use activated carbon, but this is only a temporary fix. Purigen is good, but it is going to soak up EVERYTHING. It has a super long functional capacity, and that makes this product kind of dangerous for a planted tank (i.e. It may serve as a sponge for your beneficial supplementation). You'll find it easier, cheaper, and more beneficial to your planted life to either: A) Learn to favor yellowish water; B) Get used to perpetual water changes; C) Take the wood out and boil it; or if all else fails you could simply risk the negative effects of chemically induced water purity/clarity. 

Good luck!


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Minor Update:

After attempting to change the water in order to get rid of the tannins that had caused the water to look like tea, I inevitably made a mess of the sand. This resulted in me siphoning all of the sand out and trying a new scape. I didnt like the sand anyway so Im kinda glad I made this mistake now. Here are some pics:




























I am trying this with a different camera so tell me if you think the quality is better or worse.

I am thinking of doing a foreground of a mix of dwarf hairgrass and lilanopsis brasilinses (correct my spelling please). with some crypts and moss around the base of the driftwood. I want to have small well groomed patches of moss on the branches and there is still a spot open for any leafey plant that can attach to wood in this scape. (As always, suggestions are welcome and encouraged) 

-Thestranger66


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Awww. I liked it with the sand.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I like it better this way. With the sand, it was trying to be too many things at once. Now you have a more unified look that once planted, should look awesome.

What plants are you planning on using?


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

I am thinking of doing a foreground of a mix of dwarf hairgrass and lilanopsis brasilinses (correct my spelling please). with some crypts and moss around the base of the driftwood. I want to have small well groomed patches of moss on the branches and there is still a spot open for any leafey plant that can attach to wood in this scape.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Alright guys and gals,

Do you know what time it is? Thhhhhat's right folks! It's updatin' time once again.

So I got bored today and I decided to start adding some plant mass to the tank to pass the time before I order the rest of the plants. I ended up just adding some java moss to the branches of the driftwood and two small cryptlets around the base. Tell me what you think. (Sorry, the glass has some stuff on it so the pictures are a little blurry.)

Pics:




























Thestranger66

Hey does anyone out theere have a suggestion for a delicate narrow green stem plant that would be small enough for this tank? Thanks.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Elatine Americana...


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey, stranger.

I sent this to you in response to your PM, but I thought I'd post it here, too so as to get other people's ideas flowing for you.








My thoughts are that with a beautiful piece of DW like you have, less does more. Meaning, fewer plant species with the focus on overall plant health. Think iwagumi with wood. (I guess that would be called "mokugumi!")

I would try keep the DW as uncovered as is possible. Mini Java Fern and Needle Leaf Fern should be tied to rocks and placed behind it on the left and only the Anubias Nana "Petite" would be tied directly to the DW. 
Meaning, everything should be placed so as to accent the DW without drawing too much attention to it -- to simultaneously bring it forward through the contrast of being behind it and to soften it by giving it a "natural" placement that occurs when plants grow anywhere near driftwood. (What's more natural-looking than wood and leaves?) 
That's just what I see, anyway.

I think if you keep the plant selection down to four or so plants and keep the focus on their health, it will be a stunning tank. Even with the low-light plants I suggested, I'd add CO2. Long-term, it makes things easier.

Perhaps other people have other ideas for you.

Keep it up. It's going to look great.

One thing I would do is tie the Java Moss tighter to the DW. It grows neater when you do it that way.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Good looking DIY tank. I can't wait to see the progress. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

UG, I see you have run out of tanks and are now designing for hire. What are your rates? Do you do 125g tanks? Can I afford you?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

tex gal said:


> ug, i see you have run out of tanks and are now designing for hire. What are your rates? Do you do 125g tanks? Can i afford you?


lol


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Ha! Tex Gal, it'd probably go something like this between you, me, and your one-twenty-fiver:
"Ugly, the center fourteen by eight inch square of the tank looks great! Lots of detail and I love the plants you picked. But what about the rest of the tank--? Why is it empty--?"
For a moment's pause I would look at you confused and blinking. I'd say, "Whuddya mean?"
"The rest of the tank, Ugly--? Aren't you going to 'scape it?"
And again I'd stare at you confused and blinking until the look on my face turned to wonder. "You mean it's possible to 'scape more than fourteen by eight inches?!"
"Of course, silly. Now how much do I owe you?"
"Owe _me_?! How much do I owe _you_? This is like being able to do twenty nanos in one!"

Oh, after I drew the layout up, stranger, I though another cool thing would be to supplement the rear ferns with a huge bush of a light-colored stem plants. Three types all of different leaf shapes but all with small leaves. So back there you'd have, say, Mini Java Fern, Needle Leaf plus: HM (lots of it!), Didlis Diandra, and one other stem. I think that would look cool. The key would be to have a really big and densely planted rear-left corner.
The effect would be that it would make the DW look like it's an exotic animal charging out of the bush of stems you have back there.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting this thread, I just drew up a wooden jig in sketchup that will let me build a little glass cube tank for my desk at work.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

*UG* Geeze thanks for all that effort. I Pm'ed you before I checked the thread so dont pay any attention to it because I think you answered all of my questions prtty thouroughly. 

*coolnick*If you have any questions on building that tank feel free to ask I will give you any advice I can.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

ugly genius said:


> ha! Tex gal, it'd probably go something like this between you, me, and your one-twenty-fiver:
> "ugly, the center fourteen by eight inch square of the tank looks great! Lots of detail and i love the plants you picked. But what about the rest of the tank--? Why is it empty--?"
> for a moment's pause i would look at you confused and blinking. I'd say, "whuddya mean?"
> "the rest of the tank, ugly--? Aren't you going to 'scape it?"
> ...



lol


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

thestranger66 said:


> *coolnick*If you have any questions on building that tank feel free to ask I will give you any advice I can.


What did you use to hold the panes?


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

This is a great thread!
cheer-K


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

*coolnick* Your gonna think this is pretty funny but here's how it went down. I carefully leveled out a table *perfectly*. Then I put down my bottom pane of glass on wax paper with the edge hanging over the end of the table slightly. From there I applyed to silicon (aquarium safe) to the edge of the base hanging over the table (Two small lines down the length of the side). I slid the glass back into the middle of the table. With a right angle, (one you use for math class or you can find at Staples is fine), I taped a cd case in a perfectly vertical position. After I had it securley placed, I rested the side pane upwards against the CD case and slid the bttom into position firmly. The silicon will squeeze out of the bond and then simply, with some pressure, you must run you finger down the lenghth of the corner where the two panes meets and try and puch as much silicon down as you can. I would not do that step more than once so make sure you do it right the first time. Check in on it about an hour after you have let it set to make sure it is at the proper right angle because since the silicon is partially dried, it is much easier and more effective to adjust it to the corect angle. Once this side is completely cured, you have to place on the back of the tank, let that cure, then the side, let that cure and finally the front. (These sides should be easy as you already have you first side to guide you as a right angle). 

Probably more of an explanation than you wanted but I figure that should answer all your questions and provide some interesting reading for everyone else.

*kyle3,* Thanks. Glad to hear you are enjoying my thread.

-Thestranger66


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

That is exactly what I was looking for. Now I thought most rimless tanks would have all four vertical pieces sitting on top of the bottom pane. I designed my jig so it would hold them like that. I'll have to find some close up shots of some ADA tanks and see how those are made.

Was the silicone easy to clean up, and how long did you let it dry before you cleaned it up?


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

In my tank the pieces are surrounding the bottom glass. I did not clean it up until I had three sides attatched to the bottom and cured. From there you just have to take a razor and do you best to scrape it off. It was not that hard it was just time consuming.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow this tank is looking very promising!!! Stranger I want to apologize for my absence and not answering back to you! I hope your not too mad at me. 

I would be willing to give you some plants and some seiryu stone you can use if wanted. I have a little bit of Needle leaf java fern (Mini type)
I can drop them off at your house if wanted! 

Ohh and in UG's thread I heard you where going to post pictures from the fish store I have some: 


















Again sorry for not answering back to you. I hope to help you with this tank though!


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Theif, don't worry about it man, no hard feelings here. Thanks for taking those pics alot of inspiration for everyone else here on the forum. It's funny at first when I saw the first picture I thought it was yours and I saw all of the fishtanks in the background and I was in shock.... but then I realized it was house of fins.Too bad they tore down that front tank since the last time I was there about two weeks ago because I thnk they had some of the grass I wanted that Ugly reccomended. Keep that mini needle leaf java fern around because I might want to use it when I get the rest of the plants. Unfortunatley, the center of this tank is going to be the foreground so until I get lilaeopsis novae mini I really will not be able to tie this tank together. *(If anyone has any ideas of online vendors that may sell this plant please feel free to tell me it would be greatly appreciated.)* By the way theif, are you taking CAPT's this year? If so how are they going for you?


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

How long does the needle leaf mini get? I have regular needle leaf with 4-5" leaves, but that would be awesome if I could find something smaller. I have petite nana and mini riccia and I wanted to do some needle leaf on some nano pieces of manzanita that I have, but I thought my regular needle leaf would dominate the tank.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

coolnick, I've found that many rhizome plants can be stunted by placing the rhizome in a cramped nook or cranny. I've done this with Java Ferns and Anubias and they've stayed really tiny. It's the same method used to keep bonsai trees small: limit the root growth and the tree won't get large.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Coolnick it's hard to say some pieces are around 6in long then some are 3-4. But it doesn't get any bigger it stays around that size instead of growing out in big huge masses like others have! 

Stranger- lol Yeah I was just trying to trick you. my 60-P scape is similar to the scape from the House of Fins stores 4ft iwagami I showed before. But of course nicer. At least until UG Hair grass gets here! lol I might be able to take pic this weekend of my rescape that Ive kept secret for so long of my Mini M. Looks awesome but has not matured yet. Ohh thats sad they took the take down. It was a great scape! Was the foreground in that tank Mini Sword plant that UG uses??? I was sure but the plant looked similar but the carpet was soooo thick compared to UG journal. So I never thought to ask until his fully developed. Anyways if I have some time this weekend ( I have to right another lab for Chem 2 due friday) I will be more than happy to run over to your house and give you like 5 lbs. One piece if pretty big you might be able to break it up into smaller pieces to make a river effect or something!

More recent pic:
















More pictures of the store if your interested!

http://s157.photobucket.com/albums/t59/Clonetrooper911/Fish Store Reviews/?start=0


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Well actually I dont know when the next time I will be building a tank is, just because I don't really have the budget for another tank right now since I have a SW tank going although I would be happy to play around with some of the Seiryu stone . Thanks again for those pictures. I love that 4 ft tank they have in their showroom because of how perfect it is. You don't happen to have any older pictures of those two tank, (previous scapes?). You've got a 60-P now huh? I am really looking to an update on your tanks so hurry it up!


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

thestranger66 said:


> In my tank the pieces are surrounding the bottom glass. I did not clean it up until I had three sides attatched to the bottom and cured. From there you just have to take a razor and do you best to scrape it off. It was not that hard it was just time consuming.


After looking at lots of pics of ADA tanks it looks like that is how they do them as well. That makes the jig eleventy billion times easier.

What glass did you use for yours and how did you tell them to finish the edges?


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

We were doing some business with a local glass store and when I asked them for a quote for the tank they just said they would do it for free; and the owner had a bunch of fish friends so he put beveled edges where I needed them and sanded/ rough where the glass bonded.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Alright folks, time for another update. 

Not a big update but I did order most of my equipment and I am expecting it all to come within the next two-three weeks. Besides that, I also hooked up an old glass diffuser to a DIY Co2 mixture to jumpstart the tank yesterday and I am already seeing results! 

Here are some pics:





































Thanks for looking.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey my tank is developing some sort of greyish clear fimly algae that is covering everything. Any ideas as to what this is and or a cure to the problem? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

It could be a fungus that your driftwood is giving off. If it is, Amanos will clear it right up. Wait for responses from other members.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Anyone have an opinion of how much longer I should wait before I add anything to the tank? (amanos)


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Is this what your talking about?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/g...8956-fuzzy-white-stuff-my-driftwood-help.html

It takes a while for it to go away. I would let it go for a week or 2 and then scrub the rest off. It is caused from the bacteria growing inside the pores of the driftwood.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

That's exactly what it is but it is only in small blotches throughout the wood not close to as serious as that. So any ideas on how long this tank should cycle for? (I dont have an ammonia or any other tests.)


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

A couple of more weeks. You set up the tank the beginning of this month, so I'd give it at least two more weeks. Aqua Soil's pretty tough on the bio-filter initially, so rather than hurt the Amanos by putting them in too soon, give it some time. It'll save you a lot of guilt and frustration. Patience is always the key with a cycle.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey there,

Sorry for not letting you known sooner. I had a Lab report due today that I spent 16 hours making!!! And worse news is that I have another lab report that longer this friday and after that we will be making aspirin pills! Anyways I am a little brain dead right now. If you pm me your address I can run over the Seiryu stones and I can even bring you a whole APA Water test kit if you want. I know from personal exp when my tanks are fully cycled.

I would probably run it over tomorrow and pick it up on a month or 2.

Let me as I would like to help with this tank as much as I can.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Update Time!

Well the other day I got my Zoo med 501 filter kit and hooked it up to my tank. 











I am really liking the flow and the increase of filter media and have definitely noticed an increase in water quality. Another benefit that I have found is that although I do not yet have my lily pipes, I have found that the spray bar does an excellent job of ridding the water surface of the dreaded surface slime.

In other news, I finally got around to going to my LFS and I got a micro sword called lilaenopsis mauritus, whcih although tall now can supposedly be trained to be short and thicker. 

Here are some more pics:




























Oh yeah and I added some more java moss.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Hail (Mar 6, 2009)

This is starting to look really good!
Not to be insulting, but i had my doubts when I saw some of your previous pictures. It wasn't a bad start or anything, I just couldn't really visualize the finished product.
But now it's coming together.
It's a good lookin' tank you got there!


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys here's a pictoral update, I got the tripod out and everything!

Pics:












































































































Well they say a picture is worth a thousand words so you just looked at about 12000 words. The lilaenpsis mauritus is not gorwing at all some leavs are just melting away, I do not think that is a function of light, co2 or ferts as there should be plenty. Any suggestions?

Thanks for looking.

-Thestranger66


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

It has been my experience with lilaeopsis that new growth takes a while. However, once the new runners are eatablished, it seems to take off. I would cut away any of the yellowish or melting leaves and be patient. If you were to up-root a clump, I'm almost certain you'd find more growth than can be seen above the soil. It's just a matter of time before the new runners produce leaves that reach up and out (and only then would we typically believe it's 'growing'). 

I really like the moss-covered DW! It's a great focal point and I especially love the emersed look. I never have luck with finding good pieces of DW to use for this effect.


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

All that nice glass equipment, then the doofy looking heater sticking out like a sore thumb. 

I would lay it horizontally at the bottom of the tank, or as close to horizontal as you can get it. Or just remove it entirely.

I like the scape a lot, it will look great when it grows in.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good. IMO I think the grass is too tall in the front of the tank and will take away from the wood.

Unless you plant on mowing it down once it establishes itself.

Craig


----------



## btmarquis (Feb 15, 2007)

That tank build is great. Super clean.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Cintamas, thanks for the input I will keep that in mind.

Coolnick, Hey I totally agree with you but what is the lowest temperature you can keep a planted tank and still have it be functional. The tank without the heater runs at 70-71 degrees. 

Craig, I am planning on mowing it down and trying to keep it low and thick after it starts to grow.

bt, Thanks man


----------



## coolnick (Oct 28, 2006)

thestranger66 said:


> Cintamas, thanks for the input I will keep that in mind.
> 
> Coolnick, Hey I totally agree with you but what is the lowest temperature you can keep a planted tank and still have it be functional. The tank without the heater runs at 70-71 degrees.
> 
> ...


My 2.5 is doing great so far with no heater. It is open top and on my desk at work so I would imagine it is in the lower 70s at best. The plants aren't going to be quite as sensitive to the water temp as some fish may be. Just choose fish that don't mind cooler temps and you should be fine. Unplug it for a week and see what happens.


----------



## kyle3 (May 26, 2005)

if you want fish that need tropical temps you should be able to find a heater that fits horizontally at the bottom of the tank-that is, if the one you have doesn't fit


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I haven't posted anything here in a long time. Since my last post, I have torn the tank down and replanted it but I am still not happy with it. I think it just needs some more plant mass in the form of stems, but I cannot decide. Anyways, Here are the pics.

Pre-fish































This morning I went to a local fish store and was not expecting much but ended up buying 5 CPD's, 2 amanos (one blue and one with reds spot weirdly enough), and 2 oto cats 

Pics:




























If any of you aquascaping efficiandos have any advice on what thiis tank might be missing, I am all ears. 

Thanks for looking.

-Thestranger66


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

I really like that Front take shot!!! It really shows the scape. As for what is missing well you have to get innovative. You can maybe have a giant mass of Rotala sp. green where the other stems are to have it sort of grow nice and long to make it curve with the driftwood or something! Try looking at some scapes with the nice thick stems of green as their background plant to see what I mean. Personally I would make the substrate Sand. Put some rocks around the driftwood, and maybe some varienties of moss to give it a fresh river "like" look!


----------



## kameia (Jun 7, 2009)

Great thread! I think it needs something with a bit more mass on the right, for balance.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, some bad news one of the CPD's I bought yesterday was found dead this morning and the rest of them are swimming kind of funny. Could this be a bad batch? Has anyone else seen these fish act this way? Thanks in advance.

thestranger66


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Im Back*

Hey Everyone, due to the overwhelming number of posts begging me to update my ank in the past few months i decided I would show you what I have been up to lately. My freshwater tank fell apart while I was focusing on my reef tank:




























And yes it is planted :icon_wink:









SO over the past few days I have been tearing down the remains of my old freshwater tank and getting them ready for some new scapes that I hope I will actually have the patience to take care of.

Custom: 



















10 Gallon:



















Sorry the glass is exactly "clean". But I think you will get the picture. Like always please feel free to comment.

-thestranger66


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

WoW.....Nice reef setup man! I like both your aqua-scapes. Are you going to turn your costom into a Iwuagumish setup (did I spell that right?)


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

No points off for misspellings on this thread Jake. :icon_wink But yes it will be an iwagumi. I was thinking of doing a glosso/HC carpet mixed with blyxa in the back left corner.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What size is the reef nano?


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Cant wait to see it finished! I am sch a bd spler. :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

bsmith said:


> What size is the reef nano?


Looks like 12 or 14 gallons


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

it is a 28 gallon JBJ nanocube I will have to take some pictures when the MH is on


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey, does anyone have any suggestions or tips that they wouldn't mind sharing for growing glossostigma or plants in general emersed? Thanks


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

For me, I've found that the best thing to grow anything emersed is to get a good substrate (Aqua Soil, Flora Base, and Eco-Complete, as examples), a plastic or glass lid (makes misting easier over Saran Wrap), lots of light, and that's it.

I see no benefit to dosing any ferts, even K. In fact, it causes problems during the dry-start and after the fill. You're really going to want to dose something as the need inherent in all of us planted tankers is to optimize our plants' growing conditions, but here is one place where leaving the tank well enough alone _is_ optimizing the plants' growing condition.

Same for CO2. You don't need it as the air around us has plenty of it.

You'll hear a lot of talk about the appropriate amount of soil saturation and they're all right. The best results I've found is to play around with the water level. Keep it really low for a time where the soil is simply moist and keep it a couple of millimeters above the substrate for a time, too. Vary it up. It's so boring growing a tank emersed, it'll give you something to do to keep the tinkerer in you content.
I misted daily and siphoned out any excess water that accumulated so as to keep the water fresh.

Most important in the dry-start is faith and patience. 
For the first month you're going to swear you're doing it all wrong as the plants are dying, drying out, and/or not growing at all. This is normal. The first month sucks.
Have faith.
At the second month, you're going to see algae forming. Either hair algae creeping up the glass or BGA forming in the stagnant water sections. This will pass.
Be patient.
At the third month, if you make it this far, you're going to actually start to enjoy having an empty tank and seriously consider not filling it ever and starting a vivarium.
And that's up to you.

Just remember, you can get away with a ton of light, no CO2, and no ferts. All you need is a good substrate, faith, and patience.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

hey as for my 10 gallon i have only a 27 watt robocop light to power that tank any ideas what kinds of plants that would grow? Any suggestions for scape with that amount of light?

Thanks


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

This is my first attempt at a ture iwagumi layout and i need help, any suggestions on movements i can make for the rocks?

Thanks


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

*growing glosso*

I cant post pictures now but i have purchased some glossostigma and i am finding some trouble making it gorw horizontally. I have 27 watss of 6500K over a 4 gallon tankich im pretty sure is enough light. Is this lack of proper growth due to my not having a pressurized system? How many bps should be going into a tank this size? Thanks in advance!


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Honesty glosso is a mysterious plant that has a short temper to it.
With my old mini M It at first grew horizontal but then about half way through filling in with the foreground it sprouted up. I can only suggest UP the lighting. 28 watts may seem a lot but for some reason with smaller tanks they need more lighting than you think. Also my tank was done without Co2 and it grew very well until midway through were it sprouted. I would look around for either an additional light or a higher wattage light fixture.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats what i was thinking theif, but i know that the ADA tanks of this size use 28 watts, and UG was able to do it with only 28 watts, which is why i want to know before i play with fire in the form of 54 watts over a 4 gallon tank.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

I have really small 10mm lily pipes for my zoomed filter and I cant figure out how to clean the intake pipe. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

A really small flexible tube brush something like camelbak has to clean the drinking tubes or some pipe cleaners from a tobacco store.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Bleach and water did the trick for me. Just have a set of replacement pipes (maybe the old intake and spraybar?) on hand when you clean the glass pipes.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks guys, I think im gonna try the bleach and water first and see how it goes for me.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

What is the general opinion of the choice Co2 regulator from GLA?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I use that regulator on riverrun and it's great. I'd recommend it.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I have developed what appears to be staghorn algae over the blyxa in mytank and it appears to be spreading failrly quickly even though my plants are growing quickly with DIY co2 (albeit very low and inconsistent pressure). When I excel'ed it the other day the treated patches turned pink but have not melted or died off. What should I do and would a pressurized system get rid of the algae?


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I just got pressurized c02 after three years of being in this hobby, and I will post some pics later of what im up to with this tank right now. I am growing glosso and even with the c02 and the addition of fertilizers from rex grigg, i still cant get any pearling. any suggestions?


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys sorry to dig up such an old thread, but the one I posted in the equipment section is not really yielding much help. A recap: I have aqua soil, pressurized co2, zoo med canister, 2X27w hampton bay desk lights and rex grog's dry fert set. I dose routinely and the rotala is growing but the gloss will not send out a runner no matter what I do. I have tried RO for a couple of weeks but it did not seem to help. I had HC in the tank which just melted and died. Something is wrong but these plants are reacting like I am not giving it enough light which does not make any sense. 









Thanks Guys,

thestranger66


----------



## rikardob (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you tried trimming the glosso to the substrate? I thought most people trained it to grow like a carpet by trimming in such a manner.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Have you changed the bulbs on the Hampton Bay recently? That should be plenty of light.


----------



## thestranger66 (Apr 17, 2008)

I changed one of them a month ago and those are all trimmings from old glosso in the tank. I will continue trimming because I have heard that helps but I feel like this is harder than it should be. I was thinking of switching to the 27w archaea light from adana. Is there any difference in the quality of the light? Does glosso ever react like this because of a lack of co2?


----------

